# Pomeroy Finished!



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Shananana Shananana Hey Hey Hey Goodbye! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Goodbye Earl.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

About time. Now if the republicans are smart enough to know this vote wasn't for them it was against Obama. Now they have a chance and they better do a better job than they did in 1994. The Tea Party needs to make some big signs that say "do you hear us now".


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Goodbye Earl. Thanks so much for the memories, the condescending daddy knows best letters explaining why you voted with your handlers rather than for your state's wishes, and the unforgettable live performance at the Flood Summit in Devils Lake last Spring. I was there with, as you know a whole lot of Lake Region residents,and I thought you might want to know that really helped make up the minds of a lot of folks around here about whether or not a vote for you was a vote in the best interest of solving the DL flooding problem...

As for your successor, welcome to your new job, Mr. Berg. You have seen where Earl stepped on his johnson so badly and the issues that are important to and in ND should be crystal clear. Remember there are lots of folks here that are as smart or smarter & equally as well educated as you. When a person such as I contacts your office in regard to an issue, answer back like you are talking to another adult, not like a know all dad talking down to a child. Never forget you have been selected to represent us, not rule us from Washington.

I wish you all the luck in the world, because we'll need common sense, fiscal responsibility, and a touch of luck to get this country back on track, and to effectively deal with the problem that face ND...


----------



## viking (Nov 18, 2008)

I live in Texas now, but I kept a close eye on this race. Glad to see that little limp wrist geek gone. Next you folks will have to send that Comrad backing.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

More importantly Pelosi is gone. It'll be interesting to see how Berg does, if he tows the party line, if he gets on committees, etc.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

ND Terminator

Could not of said it better. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I wrote a *nice *letter to Earl 20+ yrs ago asking him to support the 2nd Amendment and never got an answer.
It must have gotten lost in the mail. :iroll:
I also told him on his YOU_TUBE site, months before it was applied to Obama, that his support for Obama's agenda
would finally be his Waterloo.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> More importantly Pelosi is gone.


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

